# Update on baby Katie....



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*First of all I havent had a chance to get to the computer!! I've been playing and taking pictures then my friend turned up and was GOB SMACKED!!!

I hadn't said a word to anybody here. You guys were the only ones to know about Katie.

So Kati'es first night??

It went real well. She played a bit and then slept and then before we went to bed I played with her and then gave her a drop of puppy milk. I had a little box next to me and put her in it. She tried to get out but I said no and she settled down and went to sleep. :chili: :chili: I kinda slept trying to listen out for her etc. But what new mommy doesn't?? :wub: :wub: 

Anyway she woke up at 6am :smstarz: (us retired people kinda like to sleep in!! lol) anyway I took her to potty and then she came on our bed!! She snuggled up next to me. I wasn't comfortable but so what?? she was!!

We then got up around 8am, she went potty where she was supposed to go - well half on half off - but hey she will learn.  



She then had a bit of breakfast and started to play. Now she has lots of little soft toys right?? So what do we want to play with?? The plastic shower curtain I have down on part of the rug in case she potty's off the pee pee pads. That's much more fun to play with!! :smpullhair: 
Anyway she was playing then suddenly ran over to where she was supposed to potty and did such a tiny little poo but did we make a big scene over it!! lol lol Katie probably thinks I only went widdle poos and mommy is jumping over the moon. Gee if this gets her excited ...........

So then I was on the computer talking to Pat with Katie on my lap and all Pat could hear was ...no Katie, no Katie, no katie......lol lol

Ok I know we have all been through this before so I will put a couple of piccys on with Katie in one of her favorite toys!! She also likes those little nylabones things - they for teething etc - they not real bones just those plasticy ones.

Oh yes she also likes my finger to chew.

Oh boy I'm not gonna get any work inside or out done around here.   

OK here r a couple of piccys


oh No mommy wikes kameras....
[attachment=43968:first_day_home_1.jpg]



if Im quite she might go away
[attachment=43969:first_day_home_2.jpg]


No?? oh well may as well sweep
[attachment=43970:first_day_home_3.jpg]


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage




*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Nov 20 2008, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674332


> *First of all I havent had a chance to get to the computer!! I've been playing and taking pictures then my friend turned up and was GOB SMACKED!!!
> 
> I hadn't said a word to anybody here. You guys were the only ones to know about Katie.
> 
> ...


Let me be the first !!!!!!!!!1
Yayyy she's beautiful - can't wait to see her grow up - enjoy !! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She is just adorable :wub:

I am so happy for you! She has the best mommy ever!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Katie is such a lil doll!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

She is sooo precious! :wub: I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm glad things are going so well!!! She is such a doll!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

she is precious!!! I am so happy for you!! but you keep teasing us with these pics!! more more more!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

awwww Dede you sound so happy and I am so happy for you. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

She is so tiny  :wub: I can't imagine the size of her widdle poos :smrofl: your posts make me laugh !LOL 

Yay we have our Dede back :chili:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

She is SO cute. I can see how much you are enjoying her and being a malt mom again.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Katie is just precious :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She looks so little in that widdle bed-what a honey :wub: :wub: I'm excited to watch her grow up! :clap:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a little cutie pie! You sound very happy, Dede - I'm so glad. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay! Katie piccy's!! :aktion033: 

More please?? :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: I am in love w/Katie. She is going to bring you so much happiness!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Katie is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!! :wub: And I'm so glad that you're having such fun with her. :biggrin:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Aren't you having a blast. She is a doll.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAWW!! She's so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Amazingly Beautiful~~~ :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is sooo beautiful! I'm so glad her first night went ok - and I can't wait to see her growing up!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dee , Katie is just such a little doll! ... and I think she did very well in such short time to go to her pad and poo! She looks like she is very contented !!! 
Even sleeping so good thru her first night till 6 I think is wonderful! Did she come from a different time zone?... maybe she'll sleep in a bit more once she 'adjusts" .. if not... hmmm ...guess your sleeps-ins are busted for awhile LOL Ahhh but soooo worth it Dede!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you think there could be some way to just hook us up to a live photo stream?  I can't get enough of her royal sweetness! :tender:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

There are just no words, GF. She is everything we wanted for you and more. What a precious little angel. Not surprised your neighbor ws gob-smacked. So are we! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. 

Samsonsmom

I gots a new girlfrien!

Waggles and wicks, Sammie


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a sweet little girl she is, and how well behaved. I cant believe she didnt cry over night. I remember Milly did for the first two weeks after we had her, until she came to my bed (we had guests and didnt want her diturbing their sleep).

Thanks for updating and sharing photos.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Katie :wub: is just too cute - I can't stand it!! I'm sooooooooooo happy for you and looking forward to lots of pictures and
stories as she grows up! :yahoo:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She is soooo adorable! I can feel your joy through the computer! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a CUTIE

thanks for the update

Kat


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Cute as can be :wub: . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little doll Katie is. :wub: Glad to hear that her first night home went well.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: she is a doll :wub: :wub: :wub: i want more pics!!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is sooooooooooooooooooooo adorable, what a cutie :wub: :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so happy for you! What a beautiful girl and it is so nice to see you around here again!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Katie is beautiful Dede, best of luck! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a cutie pie!! :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Katie is such a cutie :wub: 
It sounds like she is happy in her home Dede, she is so lucky to have you for her mummy, I just know she is going to be spoiled rotten...lol
I love the pictures, and so want more


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Katie! You are so cute!! :wub: :wub: 

Thank you Dede for sharing her with us. She is precious and I want to kiss her! I can't believe how small that little blue bed is. I have never seen one that small. Just right for the little muffin.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Katie is sooooo adorable! :wub: :wub: Glad to hear things are going well!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

too adorable for words :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She's just gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks so cute in her little bed! That's the tiniest bed I've ever seen!!!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, so it's 6.30 am - Katie should have you up & about by now .... so where are our pictures for today????


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Katie is so precious :wub: I love her tiny blue bed, perfect size for her :tender:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awwwwwww, isn't she a darling little thing! The name Katie suits her very well! Glad the first night went well. Guess "YOU" have a little more adjusting to deal with. Sounds like she is going to bring you tons of happiness!!! :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Dede, she is absolutely a gorgeous little doll baby!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Katie had a good first night. I hope she decides that sleeping in is a good thing. I hate to get up early. Fortunately Bogie is even lazier than I am. He'll sleep till noon if I let him.


----------

